# Take-Anywhere Survival Kit



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Found this article in Outdoor Life, thought I would pass it on, source: November Issue Outdoor Life, Rich Johnson

Basic emergency gear you can stow in your hip pocket!

A compact survival kit can be a lifesaver if you're facing a backcountry emergency. Here is my recommendation for a versatile kit that contains both survival and first-aid items, and is compact enough to fit in your pants pocket.

The whole thing can be stored in an Aloksak (adventuremedicalkits.com), a tough, waterproof plastic bag that can serve double duty as a flexible canteen. I like to divide my survival supplies into four smaller packets. Each is clearly marked with its intended purpose, so I can access them instantly.

Fire/Signaling

* Signal mirror: Unbreakable plastic or metal with sighting hole
Related Results

* Amino Vital survival kit

* Whistle: Waterproof and durable for audible signaling

* Light My Fire: Swedish FireSteel fire striker (lightmyfireusa.com)

* WetFire: Essential fire starter (ultimatesurvival.com)

Shelter

* Emergency blanket: Instant shelter from wind and rain (adventuremedicalkits.com)

* Parachute cord: Ten feet of cord is a good length. Use the cord in its entirety to build a shelter, or unravel individual strands to cinch smaller items

Food/Water

* Fishing kit: Hooks, line, sinkers; include wire for snares

* Aquamira Frontier Filter Straw: To filter water (aquamira.com)

First Aid

* QuikClot Sport: Stops catastrophic bleeding (adventuremedicalkits.com)

* Butterfly bandages: Closes small, deep cuts

* 3×3 gauze pads: Use as a compress to stop bleeding and cover injured area

* Medical tape: To secure bandaging material over injury

* Antiseptic towelettes: For cleaning area around injury, and cleaning hands before offering treatment


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

